# Tiny black bugs on my duckweed and tank



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

Okay, I did a stupid move and got some duckweed from a local forest and tried to put it into my tank. I placed them in my half gallon tank for two weeks to see if they had any animals on them and, for the most part, they didn't. So I transfered them to my tank and a day later I noticed these tiny black bugs on the roots of the duckweed, on the top, and near the water line in my tank.

I don't have a camera that can photograph them well but they are very tiny, almost aphid size. They are round and have 6 tiny legs and they don't really move around a lot. I looked around to see what they are but can't get an answer.

In addition to this, how can I get rid of them? My tank only has two snails in it right now, 4 plants, no fish.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

From your description it is probably a beetle and if it isn't swimming much it is probably a scavenger not much info at this stage to support anything just remove the duckweed and return it to where it belongs but its better to freeze and discard to avoid introducing a new pathogen into the forest and cause more problems


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

What is their swimming motion? Is it smooth or jerky? Also, can you see closely enough to tell if they uncurl when they move?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If they are jumping around on top then it's most likely just water fleas, normal and pretty harmless.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

They don't have so much as a swimming motion as they just... crawl around. Very slowly. I can see close enough that I can tell they are just one circular body. They don't jump around they just cling to the duckweed and their roots. Removed the duckweed for the time being.

I think that they are water aphids and am working to try and get rid of as many as I can.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

Update: I left them in an isolated cup for awhile and most of them fell to the bottom of the cup. Moved them to a half gal tank with water from the aquarium and monitoring them before moving to the tank for another trial. Going to freeze then toss the cup of water aphids later to prevent any infection from spreading when I toss them in my backyard.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

These are aphids? Wow, youre betta has a treat. But do quaratine. And always never release anything captive. While at science in the city, if you keep a animal for a long time, it will go to you for food, water, and shelter. It has lost its wild. Dont release it. Bettas eat aphids. Just do a trial with feeding one bug. If he is not sick for a week, you have a buffet for your betta, and mines to.


----------

